# ερώτηση x απορία



## hyogaSSA

Hi guys,

Is there any difference in meaning or formality level between ερώτηση and απορία?

Thanks!


----------



## dirida

Hello friend!

As it concerns their meaning, not really. If something differentiates (in meaning) these two words, maybe it's the generic character of the word απορία, while the word ερώτηση indicates something slightly more specific. For example, you can wonder about life's meaning (να απορείς για το νόημα της ζωής), and ask for a correlating book at the library (να ρωτήσεις για ένα σχετικό βιβλίο). Both words are common can be used in formal or informal cases.

But, as the word ερώτηση is much more often used, choosing the word `απορία` sounds more elegant (if that's your aim), and particularly in a formal/professional context, I would 100% advise you using it.


----------



## Konstantinos

Έχω μια απορία: I have a question in my mind. I ask myself, no one hears me. Internally, I wonder about something. I am ready to ask someone else. Should I ask them or not? I do not know. The point is that in my mind there is a question.

Έχω μια ερώτηση: A question is in my tongue, and I am ready to ask someone. It is sure that this question is being asked. 

An ερώτηση is a question in tongue after 1-2 minutes of thinking. An απορία is a question in mind after 10 - 20 minutes of thinking, but noone knows whether it will get into the tongue to be asked.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Maybe an απορία is the situation that can make you ask a question: You have recognized an unsolved problem or a lack of explanation.

An ερώτηση is the sentence which expresses an απορία or the act of uttering that sentence.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Would it be ridiculous to use the word "απορία" for a simple question like the following one? "I've got a question: What time is it?" - "It's half past six." I guess it would be ridiculous, because I would not call (the cause of) this question a "problem" or a "lack of explanation".


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Would it be ridiculous to use the word "απορία" for a simple question like the following one? "I've got a question: What time is it?" - "It's half past six." I guess it would be ridiculous, because I would not call (the cause of) this question a "problem" or a "lack of explanation".


Yes, you wouldn't normally use "απορία" to ask for the time.

A context where you can use "απορία", for example, is when an English student asks "I've got a question (απορία or ερώτηση). Is it correct to say in English _what time is it_?"


----------



## hyogaSSA

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Αγγελος

διαφορετικός said:


> Would it be ridiculous to use the word "απορία" for a simple question like the following one? "I've got a question: What time is it?" - "It's half past six." I guess it would be ridiculous, because I would not call (the cause of) this question a "problem" or a "lack of explanation".


Απορία implies that you don't understand something; ερώτηση is simply a question you (want to) ask.
After a zoology lecture on dolpĥins, a listener may ask:
Έχω μια ερώτηση: έχουν βράγχια τα δελφίνια (do dolphins have gills? I don't know, so I'm asking)
Εχω μια απορία: αφού τα δελφίνια δεν έχουν βράγχια, πώς αναπνέουν στο νερό; (I wonder how dolphins can breathe under water, given that they don't have gills.)

If you go out without checking what time it is and find that the streets are deserted, you may conceivably say Απορώ, τόσο αργά είναι; Τι ώρα είναι; In this case, you _wonder _what time it is and whether it is really that late.


----------

